# White stuff on tank



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I have just started to notice some white crap forming on the inside of my tank and i was just wondering what it is and how to get rid of it 
Thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Is it at the water surface (just slightly above it), or under water.
If it's at the surface, it could be calcium (you use hard or soft water?) or salt deposits from water evaporation...


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

That the same thing what happing to my tank, And yes I am using soft water for my P's. Is there a way to get rid of it or should you just clean it before it get really bad?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

it is under water and i use soft water


----------

